# Is It A Serrasalmus Rhombeus?



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes it is!...







....awesome specimen!...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice Rhom


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks


----------

